
The weird thing that happens when you put more women in the boardroom - akg_67
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/05/24/when-women-rise-to-power-in-companies-a-weird-thing-happens/
======
executesorder66
tl;dr

"Turns out that a large share of female directors at public companies is
linked to significantly fewer mergers and acquisitions."

~~~
WalterSear
Thanks. There's a reason I always check the HN comment section first.

